
The American Dream Is Alive and Well - known
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/18/opinion/inequality-american-daream.html
======
chrispeel
The link has a miss-spelling at the time of this comment. The correct link [1]
is below.

The scenario the author talks about in the lede (would you chose to allow
inequality) is too simplistic; why resort to magical thinking? I think a
better question is whether a someone is willing to allow a more progressive
income tax if that would increase GDP, even if that person would see their tax
increase :-)

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/18/opinion/inequality-
americ...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/18/opinion/inequality-american-
dream.html)

